# 2010 Ranger Mods



## jmack

I have a 2010 Ranger XP 800 and I'm thinking about add a small lift with some larger tires. Can anyone recommend a good place that does that kind of work. Also should I look into upgrading axles and possible other components becasue of the lift and larger tires? I am only thinking of possible a 2 inch lift.


----------



## BATWING

No need for upgrading axles until you break one. If you are going with a small bracket lift in most cases you can do it in about 2hrs. Very easy.

I would recommend forward extending A-Arms if you are thinking about some 30" tires. The Maxxis Zilla is a great tire for your Ranger.


You can get from places like SUPERATV.com, Highlifter etc.


----------



## jmack

Thanks BATWING. I've had my ranger for a long time but always just used it at the deer lease. I went out to DSO with some friends this past weekend and had a blast. I stay out of all the bad stuff but I was having a little bit of an issue with clearance and would like to set up a little higher.

After this weekend I now have the itch for a RZR! Those things look fun!


----------



## Hotrod

Contact Kyle or Shawn at K&S Atv in Pasadena. Good people there, they will take care of you. As far as a 2 in lift, you can go up to 27 in tires with out rubbing. after that you will need forward A Arms. I have a 3 in and 28 in tires on my 2012 Ranger crew. With arched front and rear arms. It does well. Im still running stock axles and have about 700 miles on the bike with 28in Radial Outlaws. They are a smooth tire and do well in the mud and trails as well. They look good on the crews. Once you hit the 30in tire mark and bigger lift than a 3in, you more prone to break axles, diffs, etc. And I dont baby it either. Ive put her thru some nasty stuff.

Tell them Joey referred you

K&S Atv 
5041 Spencer Hwy, Pasadena, TX 77505

(281) 487-4500


----------



## Hotrod

few pics. I run the Backwood Armor 3 in lift and arched arms. Well built, and bolted up great. Wides in the rear, and skinnys up front


----------



## BATWING

Here are some shots of the lift and A-Arms going on when setting my stock unit up. Very easy to do and dont be scared.


----------



## jmack

Dang BATWING that's exactly how I want mine. Looks perfect! I also need some suggestions on a winch and some type of sound system set up without breaking the bank.


----------



## BATWING

jmack said:


> Dang BATWING that's exactly how I want mine. Looks perfect! I also need some suggestions on a winch and some type of sound system set up without breaking the bank.


Take a look around in here. They have pretty good prices but you can get better quality elsewhere for more $$$. The most cost effective way to put some audio is run a small amp(s) and use your phone or ipod for music. Here is a shot of the 1st system I put on it. I liked it because I could remove for deer season, put back on for rides. It worked great, cheap and sounded great. I used low grade components (pawn shop) because I went in knowing it's not gonna last going deep. I was not a trail queen.


----------



## BATWING

Or you can go big and hammer down like the big boys. This was my baby before I got out of the sport.










Even the wife loved to take her deep. LOL


----------



## BATWING

One more... LMAO !!!


----------



## jmack

Man that is awesome! I would love to have a rzr like that but I have to many other toys I want so that will have to be put on the back burner. 

I was looking at the probox top you know anything about them? I was also looking at metal tops from Tripple C welding. I just want something I can bolt to the top, hook my ipod up to and has marine speakers. If you know of anything like that and its worth a **** let me know.


----------



## jmack

Hey Hotrod any problems highcentering with the crew?


----------



## jmack

Do y'all know anything about this company? Just wondering if their stuff is anygood?
http://www.ssvworks.com/product/WP-UO4L-Ranger%2C+Rhino%2C+Teryx%2Cbluetooth+ipod-4-speaker-overhead-weather-proof-sound-bar


----------



## BATWING

JMAck,

I dont know those guys you posted but I have used these guys a few times on some projects and they have been around awhile and good prices, service.

I have not looked on their site in a few years. They have come a long way.

http://www.offroadsoundsystems.com/ruv-sound-systems/


----------



## Hotrod

The SSV and Probox tops are way over priced. I found its much cheaper to have a basic roof, then have someone build you out a system yo what you want. And you can pick the audio as well. You are limited to what SSV and Probox uses. Plus it has came cheaper this way, if not, your getting more bang for the buck. Lots of good system builders out there. And the crew has done great. It has gotten stuck some, but I also have a 5k winch.


----------



## D.L.

The top from Triple C is a good one and priced right I had it on mine and it was solid but didn't have speakers in it.


----------



## jmack

Hotrod do you know a good place that can build me a system?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Rage Customs


----------



## bigstix66

Hotrod said:


> few pics. I run the Backwood Armor 3 in lift and arched arms. Well built, and bolted up great. Wides in the rear, and skinnys up front


Hot Rod what size tires are you running?


----------



## Hotrod

jmack said:


> Hotrod do you know a good place that can build me a system?


Hands down, Ron at Rage Customs in Humble, bar none! If you heard my razors with out seeing them, you would think they were cars.
Whats in right now, is a speaker tower bar and tower speakers. And a sub enclosed somewhere. Ron does some fine work. I can post some pics if you like


----------



## Hotrod

bigstix66 said:


> Hot Rod what size tires are you running?


28x9.5x14'sin the front. And 28x12x14 in the rear. These are on my Crew

http://www.highlifter.com/c-625-high-lifter.aspx

.


----------



## jmack

Hotrod said:


> Hands down, Ron at Rage Customs in Humble, bar none! If you heard my razors with out seeing them, you would think they were cars.
> Whats in right now, is a speaker tower bar and tower speakers. And a sub enclosed somewhere. Ron does some fine work. I can post some pics if you like


Yeah I would love to see it!


----------



## Hotrod

jmack said:


> Yeah I would love to see it!


He made the speaker bar, and the purple cage, he chopped the rear almost 6 inches, and made the roof. Made enclosures for the amp and radio, with switches. He does powder coat also. Both my razors are set up the same, and both have a 10in enclosed sub woofer Wetsounds under the dash. They are LOUD, clear, and sound awesome. We have linked up 5 bikes together and its stupid loud. I got rid of the radio in my razor, and did the Bluetooth knob, will do the other razor eventually.

Warning, this set up aint cheap lol. You pay for quality, and his work is quality work!


----------



## jmack

Dang that is awesome! Not sure I'm looking to spend that much though lol. I just want something that will sound good, I can actually hear while riding, and is waterproof.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

3 of these linked and standing 100ft away it sounded like a concert venue. I can't imagine riding and listening to it that loud. It would make your eyeballs rattle out of your head.


----------



## GIGEM18

*2013 ranger 800*

Here are some pics of my ranger. Super atv adj 2-3" lift and skyjacker forward a arms. Sitting on 29.5 terminators. Me and friend custom built the roof. Its got 2-6.5" 2-8" and 1-3" tweeter all audio pipe speakers with wet sounds bluetooth knob. Also bought a back seat and had mount made for the bed. I made a temporary shade for the kids til i can have a custom roll cage built.


----------



## GIGEM18

*ROOF*

Here is a pic of speaker setup


----------



## jmack

Wow that looks good! Where did you get the half windshield from? Did you do the lift and a arms yourself?


----------



## GIGEM18

The windsheild i ordered from a company off of amazon. I called them to get the tinted one. I did do the lift and a arms myself. The lift was pretty easy but the a arms took a few hours. Not to bad though.


----------



## jmack

GIGEM18 said:


> Here is a pic of speaker setup


Man that roof is awesome! Nice job!


----------



## berto

Get you a frog head box. Cheap and you can put whatever you want in it.


----------



## berto

My first set up


----------

